# Interested in Play by Post?



## Heat (Mar 27, 2002)

Greetings fellow gamers,

I invite you to come check out our site, the CORE Collective.

We are a massive play by post site with campaigns in the Greyhawk, Forgotten Realms and Dragonlance settings.

We use 3E Core rules.

We are free to use, free to post.

You can visit us here:

http://www.geocities.com/the_core_collective/index2.html


We have an online character sheet program, nearly two thousand members and are always looking for great Roleplayers and even DM's who want to help run adventures.  

Come check it out!


----------

